# Can someone point me in the right direction?



## Amalthea (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm here in Virginia and have seen tons, and TONS of Welsh riding ponies (section B and above) but not as many of the little Section A's. Are they not as popular here as overseas? I've had and worked with Welsh crosses and I really loved their temperments (But then again I have this perverse enjoyment of the eternal battle of wits that only a pony can dish out.) I've been trying to find some local breeders and shows to research more about them and see some in action, but again it's mostly the larger sections that come up. I've even checked the breed's website and not found much more than a short blurb. Am I just looking in the wrong place?


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a link to the Welsh Pony and Cob Society of America, they have a breeders section - that might help you out. Otherwise, I only know of a couple Shetland breeders that have Welsh.

http://www.welshpony.org/

Thanks!


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you! I've been going down the list of breeders one by one, but most seem to be the larger B's and a few A's. I seem to have a knack for, where ever I happen to live, getting interested in a discipline or breed that is difficult to find in that area.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 10, 2009)

You may have to introduce them to your area yourself. That is what I had to do with Shetlands in my area.


----------



## ponyarab (Apr 10, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> I'm here in Virginia and have seen tons, and TONS of Welsh riding ponies (section B and above) but not as many of the little Section A's. Are they not as popular here as overseas? I've had and worked with Welsh crosses and I really loved their temperments (But then again I have this perverse enjoyment of the eternal battle of wits that only a pony can dish out.) I've been trying to find some local breeders and shows to research more about them and see some in action, but again it's mostly the larger sections that come up. I've even checked the breed's website and not found much more than a short blurb. Am I just looking in the wrong place?



I sent you a private email thru this list but I guess you did not get it. You can join the Yahoo group WMP2 as this is a list for the Welsh pony people and I am sure there is someone there that can help you out as I am in Texas and I have Section A ponies.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 10, 2009)

I sent you a private email thru this list but I guess you did not get it. You can join the Yahoo group WMP2 as this is a list for the Welsh pony people and I am sure there is someone there that can help you out as I am in Texas and I have Section A ponies.

Thank you so much! No I didn't get your note, (perhaps my email refiled it under a different folder?) so thanks for posting here. I'll send them a note to join up! They seem like such lovely ponies I'm sure I can't be the only one in my neck of the woods to fall under their spell.


----------



## as if by magic 2 (May 7, 2009)

Might be a little far to come shopping, but Sec 'A's are all over the place. Brookvale stud have lovely stock homebred in N.Ireland, but unfortunately no website (that I can find)

We are so close to wales, just a ride on the boat !

http://www.ballyloughanponies.co.uk/index.htm

http://www.julmarstud.com/

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses/horses_...Welsh+Section+A

http://www.cellwen.com/

ENJOY !


----------



## muffntuf (May 11, 2009)

HI,

This was just posted on yahoo group:

Clekajo Legendary Sunrise (aka Sunny) is a 2 year old registered section A Welsh gelding. He is Palomino, has a blaze and three socks, 11.2hh, has started his harness ground work and has been saddled. He has fantastic movement and shows promise as an outstanding performance pony. He has just been vaccinated and wormed, has a current negative coggins test and is utd on farrier work. This pony is handled daily, no bite, no kick and ready for a job of his own. Get him now at a very reasonable price as it will increase with training. $1000/Offers considered.

Christi Ahrndt

CLEJAE, KEKAJO & CLEKAJO Welsh Ponies

Benson, MN

[email protected] yahoo.com

www.clekajowelshpon ies.com


----------

